# Problem mit WLAN auf einem Centrino-Notebook

## Rapt0r

Moin,

ich versuche mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit an meinem kleinen WLAN Problem auf meinem Notebook. Das Notebook ist ein Acer Travelmate 662LCi und läuft auf einem Centrino mit dem entsprechenden Chipsatz.

Nun lade ich die Treiber für die WLAN-Karte über einen ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net) als Übergangslösung.

Laden tu ich die Module wie folgt:

```
modprobe ndiswrapper

/usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 8086 1043 /lib/windrivers/w70n51.sys /lib/windrivers/w70n51.inf

iwconfig wlan0 essid <meine essid> key restricted <mein wep-key>

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

In der /etc/conf.d/net steht iface_wlan0="dhcp" , jedoch scheint die Netzwerkkarte keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen zu bekommen. Wenn ich iwconfig wlan0 eintippe, bekomme ich auch, dass mein Rechner am Router angemeldet ist, aber anscheinend keine IP bekommen hat.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich übersehen habe?

----------

## trapperjohn

Was passiert denn, wenn du 'dhcpcd wlan0' per Hand eingibst? Hast du auch schon mal eine (passende) IP manuell vergeben und nen ping versucht?

Wenn alles nicht geht, probier erst mal ohne WEP-Verschlüsselung.

----------

## Rapt0r

Ja, mit dhcpcd per hand hat es funktioniert, danke  :Smile: 

Also jedenfalls erstmal  :Wink: 

Edit: Es geht aber nur, wenn ich nur dhcpcd eintippe, ohne das wlan0

----------

## Rapt0r

Naja, zu früh gefreut, ich hatte das Kabel von der Netzwerkkarte noch, drin, also funzen tut es wohl doch noch nicht. Ich versuche jtzt mal die manuelle Vergabe, bei dhcpcd wlan0 tut sich schlichtweg gar nichts...

----------

## noleti

ich hatte das problem das der dhcp-server nur das alte protokoll unterstützt und musste dann irgendein Argument extra übergeben... man dhcpd ;P

dann gings, war übrigends in der uni, vielleicht kommt das häufiger vor.

----------

## Rapt0r

Hat alles nichts geholfen  :Sad: 

Auch wenn ich dhcpcd -r übergebe kommt nix Anderes bei raus. Außerdem kann ich mich ja via Ethernet am selben Router anmelden...

----------

## trapperjohn

Was liefert dir denn jetzt ein AP scan? Und mit der manuellen IP-Vergabe? Alles ohne WEP? So ganz ohne Info kann man dir wohl nicht helfen ...

----------

## Rapt0r

So,

ich habe noch ein bisschen rumprobiert und auch mal den aktuellen ndiswrapper via CVS geladen.

Ohne WEP scheint es zu funktionieren, jedenfalls schwirrt hier noch ein anderes privates Netz rum, ohne WEP und von dem habe ich nachdem ich dhcpcd wlan0 eingegeben habe auch eine IP zugewiesen bekommen.

Also scheint das Problem am WEP zu liegen... Ich bin eigentlich nicht gewillt WEP abzuschalten, da hier sowieso schon genug Leute drumherum wohnen  :Wink: .

Ein AP Scan, gibt mir beide Netze, mein eigenes und das offene, von wo auch immer das kommt.

Mehr kann ich z.Z. noch nicht finden, ich gucke mal ob  ich im Netz Infos zu Linux und meinem Router (Linksys) finde...

----------

## trapperjohn

Welchen Linksys hast du denn? Ich hab den WRT 54G und WEP in Verbindung mit meiner Dell Truemobile 1300 und ndiswrapper (auch CVS) geht alles.

----------

## Rapt0r

Mein Modell ist der: BEFW11S4 V.2

Unter Windows hat es bisher auch alles keine Probleme gemacht... Irgendetwas muss an der Key-Übergabe falsch laufen.

----------

## Rapt0r

Auch ein Firmware Update des Routers auf Version3 hat nichts gebracht. Habe es gerade getestet.

----------

## feffi

iwconfig und WEP geht definitiv,

```

iwconfig essid "deinWLAN" enc 1234-5678-90

```

und schon sollte es gehen...

An dem Problem mit dem net.wlan0 häng ich auch schon dran, es gibt einige gute Ansätze hier im Forum (mit script) also einfach mal suchen!

----------

## Rapt0r

Nein, es geht definitv nicht. Allerdings verwende ich im WLAN auch einen 128-Bit Key, keinen 64-Bit Key.

----------

## feffi

solange WPA nicht mit dem ndiswrapper geht, ist es sowieso egal, ob Du einen 64 oder 128Bit Key nimmst (dauert beides um die 10 Minuten...)

----------

## Rapt0r

hm, du meinst wenn ich auf einen 64-Bit Key umsteige wird es gehen?

Naja, ich teste es einfach mal, wenn es dann wenigstens als Lösung ausreichen sollte...

----------

## -Hades-

Hallo leute

ich habe auch ein centrino laptop

versuche grad das wireless zu installieren  

wen ich nun die oben beschriebenen schritte mache bekomme ich folgenden error

/usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 1043 8086 /lib/windrivers/w70n5.sys /lib/windrivers/w70n5.inf

Calling putdriver ioctl

Unable to put driver (check dmesg for more info): Invalid argument

dmesg giebt volgende angaben:

ndiswrapper version 0.4 loaded

Unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:RtlInitAnsiString

Unknown symbol: NDIS.SYS:NdisGetFirstBufferFromPacket

Unable to prepare driver

habt ihr eine gute idee woran das liegen könnte???

Gruss -Hades-

----------

## feffi

benutzt du version 0.4??

Probiers mal mit dem thread hier: Acer Travelmate 803 LCi Support Thread (manual section)

@Rapt0r: Und es geht doch, was meinst Du worüber ich hier gerade surfe???  :Laughing: 

Mit 64-Bit schlüssel ist das alles kein problem

----------

## -Hades-

hi merci!!

scheeene anleitung nur ein DAU problem hab ich 

rc-update add net.wlan boot

 * net.wlan not executable; skipping

diese ausgabe bekomm ich wen ich das script ins rc einfügen will

hab alles probiert es will ned       was mach ich falsch??

----------

## feffi

man chmod ??   :Smile: 

```

bash$ chmod 755 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

bash$ /etc/init.d/depscan.sh

bash$ rc-update add net.wlan0 boot

```

Besser ??

----------

## -Hades-

grööl ja jetzt hat ers gefressen   :Smile: 

die berechtigungen waren also ned richtig

ich frage mich nur wie man darauf kommen soll....    naja egal

aber was genau macht den das    /etc/init.d/depscan.sh   noch?

(nur so zum allgemeinen verständniss)

ich bastle dan mal weiter    cu und merci

Gruss -Hades-

----------

## feffi

Hi,

das soll jetzt kein RTFM sein, die Dokus erklären das aber wesentlich besser, als ich das könnte:

Gentoo Linux 1.0 Init System

Du solltest Dir aber, wenn Du Zeit hast, mal generell die Dokus aneignen, sind sehr informativ!

Gentoo Documentation Resources

----------

## -Hades-

hi leutz  

bin jetzt mal so weit, das die wlan karte sich zeigt.

ich kann ihr einen key verpassen und auch das      iwlist scann 

funktioniert! aber ich schaffe es einfach ned der karte eine 

essid an zu geben??   keine fehlermeldung und nichts 

der essid name wird einfach nicht übernommen. kommt das jemandem

schon bekannt vor??   ich habe auch die faq auf der ndiswrapper page

durchgespielt aber nichts war.

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen (soooo kurtz vorm ziel)

Gruss -Hades-

----------

## -Hades-

ok, ok    fehler gefunden!!

es liegt wohl offiziell am wlan router auf meiner arbeit   :Smile: )

kaum zuhause hatte sich ne fremde wireless verbindung eingeschlichen  

hihi   danke dem unbekanten noch an dieser stelle!

----------

## theche

hab nochn problem:

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan start

 * Bringing WLAN (NDISwrapper) up...

Calling putdriver ioctl

Parsing the inf file.

Driver version: 07/31/2003,1.2.0.58

Calling startdriver ioctl

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 9: /dev/null: Permission denied                  [ ok ]

außerdem weiß ich nich was ich mit dem iwconfig anfangen soll...iwconfig zumindest kann man bei mir nicht in der konsole ausführen da nicht vorhanden

----------

## theche

ja, ich war als root drin

----------

## theche

keiner ne idee? fänd ich schade.

----------

## ian!

 *theche wrote:*   

> außerdem weiß ich nich was ich mit dem iwconfig anfangen soll...iwconfig zumindest kann man bei mir nicht in der konsole ausführen da nicht vorhanden

 

Du hast die 'wireless-tools' installiert? Scheinbar nicht. Dann mal schnell ein 'emerge wireless-tools' gemacht.  :Wink: 

--ian!

----------

## theche

soweit bin ich mittlerweile auch gekommen. in der uni scheints sogar zu gehen (sogar mit vpn client) aber zuhaus net. liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ich dem ding ne essid und key geben muss bevor ich ins netz kann.

also iwconfig wlan0 essid "keinName" bla bla key bla 

128 bit key. joah...dhcpd kann ich zwar ausführen aber was sinnvolles meldert der zuhause net. in der uni fast sofort [OK] allerdings war ich heut nur im eo145...da hat jemand gesagt dass da kein netz ist. komisch nur dass dhcpd da funktioniert hat wo kein netz ist ...seltsam. vielleicht hab ichs doch n bissl mit dem vpn verrafft. wer weiß. ich probier noch n bissl rum dann. aber erst wenn vl wieder anfangen (ich probiers zumindest  :Smile: ) 

mal ne anderefrage:

ich hab eth0 genauso als dhcpd konfiguriert...kein problem wenns netzwerkkabel drinsteckt. aber wenn ichs mit an die uni nehm hat das n ewigen timeout (so 3 minuten bestimmt) den man abwarten muss nur um ne fhelermeldung zu bekommen.

später dann kann ich zwar n netzwerkkabel reinstecken aber inet tut halt dann net. 

könnte ich auch den nic mit ner festen ip versehen und nur n gateway oder owas ähnliches angeben? habs mal versucht das gateway zu aktivieren hat aber net funktioniert...was muss man sonst noch so einstellen (broadcast??) damit das n bissl schneller startet. 

oder reicht es irgendwann wenn mans braucht dhcpd eth0 auszuführen?

----------

## ian!

 *theche wrote:*   

> ich hab eth0 genauso als dhcpd konfiguriert...kein problem wenns netzwerkkabel drinsteckt. aber wenn ichs mit an die uni nehm hat das n ewigen timeout (so 3 minuten bestimmt) den man abwarten muss nur um ne fhelermeldung zu bekommen.

 

Jetzt wird's Off-Topic.  :Wink: 

Um die Dauer des Timeouts für eth0 einstellen zu können, gehst du in die /etc/conf.d/net und gibst eine weitere Zeile mit an:

dhcpd_eth0="-t <Timeout in Sekunden>"

Ich habe den auf 5 Sekunden runtergestellt. Das passt.

--ian!

----------

## theche

werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren...aber um wieder in-topic zu kommen:

edit: schon ok, aber es heißt dhcpcd, nicht dhcpd...

mac@marco mac $ ping 192.168.0.1 -I wlan0

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) from 192.168.0.4 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=5.52 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.43 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=2.14 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2.39 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=3.85 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4013ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.142/3.469/5.527/1.208 ms

mac@marco mac $

also gehts wlan  :Smile:  allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich die kde progs oder ssh oder was weiß ich dazu überrede wlan0 als interface zu verwenden und nicht eth0 (weil da dann kein kabel mehr drinstecken soll.

habs so angemacht (wlan)

modprobe ndiswrapper

loadndisdriver 8086 1043 /lib/windrivers/w70n51.sys /lib/windrivers/w70n51.inf

dhcpcd wlan0

aber es cheint nochwas zu fehlen...Last edited by theche on Mon Mar 08, 2004 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theche

hab immer noch keine lösung gefunden. allerdings noch n 2tes ähnlichens problem. der vpnclient macht n neues virtuelles netzwerkinterface. und wie muss ich den anwendungen sagen, dass sie dieses verwenden sollen?

----------

## theche

geht das evtl mit dem befehl route add und dann die ip von dem router ?

----------

## theche

wenn man die WEP verschlüsselung vom Router deaktiviert, funktioniert dhcpcd wlan0

wenn verschlüsselung aktiviert(routerseitig)

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted "key"

iwconfig wlan0 zeigt dann die korrekte MAC adresse des routers an

nur dhcpcd wlan0 geht nicht mehr...timeout.

ich habe dfem rechner keinen domainname gergeben. kann des sein dass sich der router dadran stört? wie kann ich dem rechner n domainnamen geben? (so dass er im Netzwerk zb 'Notebook' oder so ähnlich heißt)

ich hatte die routes die angezeitgt werden mit netstat -r alle rausgenommen (die von eth0) und dann die default route (mit route add default gw 192.168.0.1) auf 192.168.0.1 gesetzt (die ip vom router). das alles mit deaktivierter verschlüsselung.

danach konnt ich mit ping 192.168.0.1 den router anpingen und die anderen rechner im NW konnten auch angepingt werden. nur inet hging net. frage: wie musds man die routing table konfigurieren, damit zb http requests ins inet weitergeleitet werden? 

ich freu mich schon auf tipps weil ich komme irgendwie net weiter...

und nochwas...als die netzwerkkarte aktiviert war(ohne verschlüsselung) da war das system quälend langsam...top zeigte das arts mehr als 90 % prozessorlast hatte...aber das system war schon langsam vorm startx...woran liegt das bidde?

----------

## Wishmaster

Also ich verwende Truemobile mit ndiswrapper, dhcp und 128 Bit WEP Verschlüsselung zusammen mit dem Linksys WRT54G. 

Installiert habe ich nach den oben geposteten Tutorials, allerdings habe ich das Skript /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 geändert und habe dort die erforderlichen Einträgen vorgenommen. (Ich weiß das es nicht elegant ist und bestimmt auch falsch, z.B. gibt /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 eine Fehlermeldung aus, aber es funzt!).

```

# Enabling WLAN Support

        /usr/sbin/loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf

        iwconfig wlan0 essid MYNET

        iwconfig wlan0 key MYKEY

        iwconfig wlan0 key on

```

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## Wishmaster

Habe gerade Version 0.5 installiert, ist wesentlich einfach als die Vorgängerversion. 

Wen es interessiert, Version 0.6 soll laut Aussage des Entwicklers in den Startlöchern stehen!  :Very Happy: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## theche

meinst ndiswrapper 0.5?

----------

## Wishmaster

 *theche wrote:*   

> meinst ndiswrapper 0.5?

 

Ja, genau! Allerdings ist die aktuelle Version noch nicht im portage tree zu finden.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## theche

habs installed...ämmden ndiswrapper04 hatt ich auch per hand installed....egal. löst aber mein problem nicht.

<spekulation>

ich hoff dann mal dass die nativen treiber die gerade entwickelt werden fürs centrino-wlan eine bei mir funktionierende wep/wpa oder was weiß ich für eine verwschlüsselung bieten...

</spekulation>

oder könnt ich irgendwelche veränderten *.inf dateien nehmen? hab mal auf der ointel seite danach gesucht und bin auf die seite von asus verlinkt worden...ist das wirklich so dass es keine treiber von intel gibt sondern das alles quasi outgesourced ist?

wenn es einen inteltreiber geben sollte der nicht notebook-spezifisch ist würd ich mich über einen link freun...nur um alles ausprobiert zu haben

----------

## Wishmaster

Hast Du mal auf der ndiswrapper Seite nachgeschaut? Da werden für einige Chipsätze Treiber empfohlen (und auch zum Download) bereitgestellt. Es scheint nicht jeder zu funktionieren. Bei mir klappte es allerdings mit dem erst besten von Dell!  :Very Happy: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## theche

</pause>

gute idee...

oh ...ndiswrapper 0.6

----------

## theche

hmm...da sind ja die hersteller verlinkt...und asus ist auch dabei...und den hab ich schon drauf...gibts noch n anderen (außer den von dell)?

----------

## cruxnor

[OT] theche: postest du immer alles was dir gerade einfällt?

wusste nicht, dass das forum zum "irc-chatten" gedacht war   :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

 *cruxnor wrote:*   

> [OT] theche: postest du immer alles was dir gerade einfällt?
> 
> wusste nicht, dass das forum zum "irc-chatten" gedacht war  

 

Das sollte es auch nicht. Bitte nicht zig Posts direkt hintereinander posten. Zwei direkt aufeinanderfolgende sollten das Maximum sein. Anderenfalls sollte man seinen Post (solange es noch der neuste und letzte in einem Thread ist) eher editieren, als einen neuen zu posten. Danke.

--ian!

----------

## theche

hab ne lösung!

mit den ipw2100 treibern funzt es...man muss noch hostap-drivers installieren...und gut is

[edit]

sogut is noch nicht...sau instabil. mir ist das linux noch nie abgestürzt und gestern n paar mal. lieber noch warten.

[/edit]

----------

## ian!

ipw2100 läuft bei mir zuverlässig. Zumindest solange Traffic auf dem Interface ist. Ansonsten kommt es zu gelegentlichen Verbindungsabbrüchen.

Mir ist diese Lösung jedenfalls lieber als der ndiswrapper mit win32-Treiber.

Und wo ich gerade von den Verbindungsabbrüchen schreibe und auf die Uptime des Notebooks schaue: ipw2100 lief jetzt 26 Stunden ohne Abbruch durch.  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

ja das könnt sein mit dem traffic...ist natürlich immer bei forenbeiträgen abgeschmiert. und mir ist die lösung auch lieber als ndiswrapper weil die einzig funktionierende...wie bewerkstelligst du laufenden traffic auf eth1? pingst du laufend oder was?

kann ich irgendein dreckiges ping-skript schreiben dass so alle 15 sec n ping an den router schickt (192.168.0.1  :Wink: ). dann täts ja vielleicht klappen...*freu*

[edit]

bringt bei mir nix, friert einfach ein. ich benutze 0.40 pre2...mit wep (gott ich kann schon den 128 bit key auswendig hinschreiben is das net schlimm? [/edit]

----------

## ian!

 *theche wrote:*   

> ja das könnt sein mit dem traffic...ist natürlich immer bei forenbeiträgen abgeschmiert. und mir ist die lösung auch lieber als ndiswrapper weil die einzig funktionierende...wie bewerkstelligst du laufenden traffic auf eth1? pingst du laufend oder was?

 

Nein, ich connecte via ssh auf meinen Server hier, auf den im screen ein irssi läuft. Und ich streame halt ganz gerne mal Musik aus dem Netz. Arbeitet sich einfach besser so.  :Wink: 

 *theche wrote:*   

> bringt bei mir nix, friert einfach ein. ich benutze 0.40 pre2...mit wep (gott ich kann schon den 128 bit key auswendig hinschreiben is das net schlimm?

 

Ich habe hier die 0.39 ohne WEP laufen. Die tut es in letzter Zeit sehr zuverlässig. Seitdem ich den 2.6.5-mm1 benutze besser als je zuvor.

----------

## theche

ich glaub das wep m,acht einiges aus. da lief sogar der ndiswrapper mit...naja ich wart noch wird ja sicher noch irgendwann stable werden...bin leider net so fähig dass ich da mithelfen könnte, außer sagen dasses nach x minuten abstürzt

----------

## hotkey

Moin. Nachdem ich ipw2100 0.41 installiert habe, funktioniert bei mir endlich W-LAN inkl. WEP. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Nach dem booten muß ich das Interface erst hochfahren 

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

und anschließend über 

```
iwconfig eth1 essid id key s:key
```

div. Einstellungen übergeben. Anschließend ist noch 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

fällig und erst dann läuft bei mir das W-LAN. Das ganze finde ich allerdings etwas umständlich und frage mich warum das Interface nicht gleich beim booten hochgefahren wird. Ich habe es auch schon über die PCMCIA, Hotplug inkl. wireless.opts Variante versucht, aber das scheint mir recht unlogisch zu sein. Immerhin verwendet mein Notebook eine interne Mini PCI W-LAN Karte.

Wo liegt also mein Fehler? Danke für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

modifizier doch das skript /etc/init.d/net.eth1 und trag deine parameter dort ein??

----------

## theche

das ding friert nicht mehr ein wenn man lisa ausmacht... da beißt sich wohl was

----------

